

ES6 Repl Chrome Extension - tilt
https://github.com/richgilbank/ES6-Repl-Chrome-Extension

======
anaran
Is that example in the screenshot a good one?

This works fine in a Content Scratchpad of nightly Firefox for me:

    
    
      // See also
      // https://github.com/richgilbank/ES6-Repl-Chrome-Extension/issues/12
      function add(a, b) {
        return a + b;
      }
      let nums = [5, 4];
      console.log("foobar" + add(...nums));

